# MySQL Java Problem: Nullpointer Exception obwohl Daten vorhanden sind?



## gumpo03 (23. Jan 2017)

Hallo.
Ich habe folgenden SQL Code:


```
SELECT Montag FROM test.week WHERE Zeit < '18:31' && Montag IS NOT NULL ORDER BY ID DESC LIMIT 4;
```

Der Code funktioniert in meiner MySQL Workbench. Ich bekomme Ergebnisse angezeigt. Wenn ich ihn allerdings in Java ausführe mit folgender Syntax:


```
int[] ergebnis = null;
            rs = mySQL.executeSQL("SELECT Montag FROM test.week WHERE Zeit < '18:31' && Montag IS NOT NULL ORDER BY ID DESC LIMIT 4;");
            try {
                rs.next();
                System.out.println(rs.getRow());
                if(getInteger(rs, parts[0])!=null){
                    ergebnis[i] = rs.getInt(1);
                    i++;
                }
            } catch (SQLException e) {
                // TODO Auto-generated catch block
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
```

Bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
> at test.Main.main(Main.java:297)



Weiß jemand, warum das passiert?

Danke!


----------



## Dompteur (23. Jan 2017)

Das Array ergebnis ist null.


----------



## VfL_Freak (24. Jan 2017)

Moin,

richtig - sprich: Du musst die Variable auch initialisieren, sonst ist sie bei der ersten Verwendung eben NULL und es knallt!!

Im Übrigen wäre es (anders als in Deinem ersten Post) in einem solchen Fall sehr hilfreich anzudeuten, welches denn die betroffene Zeile ist!
Bei längeren Codeschnipseln würde das sonst nur in wilde Raterei ausarten !! 

Gruß Klaus


----------

